
If you're using a TODO list, you're doing it wrong. - iamtechaddict
https://medium.com/p/bc895957733d
======
ibstudios
I think your argument works when comparing to a simple list, but trello has
card memberships, labels, due dates, checklists, and comments to help fill the
gaps. The fact that even my non-techie customers can use it is also a plus
(this is why I use Trello).

Good luck!

------
informatimago
Don't use a TODO list, use a Makefile! ;-)

